# Flexing??



## Rissole (Feb 15, 2004)

I been practicing my posing a bit the last week or so and when i flex hard and hold for longer than a few seconds i feel like i'm gonna pass out  Which kinda scares me that when i'm in my comp i will be alot leaner and imagine that posing will take alot more 'effort'.
My question is when i  am ripped do i have to flex as hard to get the same effect?? What sort of intensity do you guys flex at during a show 100% - 80% - 50%??


----------



## scottrtrout (Feb 16, 2004)

The leaner you get the easier it is to pose, because ofcourse there is less to hide the muscle. As far as how hard you don't want to put all you have into a pose, you don't know how long your going to be in that pose or how many poses there going to have you hit if the class is a tough one. Just keep practacing and hold it as hard as you can for as long as you can. Anywhere from 30 to 60 sec at a pose. Keep it up and Good luck 

Scott


----------



## Rissole (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks Scott


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 2, 2004)

Are you breathing?


----------



## Rissole (Mar 2, 2004)

ahhh..... i think so....


----------



## scottrtrout (Mar 4, 2004)

Not a problem. One more thing KEEP YOUR LEGS FLEXED AT ALL TIMES!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 4, 2004)

That'd kinda hurt


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by scottrtrout *_
> Not a problem. One more thing KEEP YOUR LEGS FLEXED AT ALL TIMES!


That's the hardest part for me.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

Nah, it won't

wanna hear sometime funny?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

whoops....that was for Riss


----------



## Rissole (Mar 4, 2004)

Common Babs, whats funny??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

I can flex everything with out shaking except for one part..............Guess which part?  When I flex that one, I shake like a darn vibrator!  My friends thought it was funny.  Looks like I do the booty dance.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2004)

Can we see?


----------



## scottrtrout (Mar 4, 2004)

Yes please share


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

We'll see

Okay...it's my glutes.......as if you all couldn't guess.....

I can flex everything with out shaking until I get my glutes involved.  

Good part about flexing your back side is, during your comp, the judges cannot see your facial expressions.  LOL.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 4, 2004)

But you should see theirs


----------



## Flex (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by scottrtrout *_
> KEEP YOUR LEGS FLEXED AT ALL TIMES!



and most def. your stomach


----------



## scottrtrout (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> and most def. your stomach



You need to be carful with your stomach. Keep it tight yes but in some poses if your contracting your abs to much you'll loose fullness in your upper body. For example in the Frt. "relaxed" pose during the semetry round if I contract my abs it pulls me down so I don't look as wide or full. I just depends on the pose. You need to know what makes you look your best in each pose. Everyones structure is diff making it difficult to say how to pose without knowing how you look in that pose. Get people that have done a few shows to look at you and help you decide what is best for your body.


----------

